# EL1358G-51w Emachines Upgradable?



## McShep

As the title says... I was needing to know if this tower can have a graphic card upgraded. I tried to play a few old games tonight after setting it up and it can't even play the Classic Diablo 2 very well... with flickering graphics all over the place. I would appreciate any help.
Walmart.com: eMachines Black EL1358G-51w Desktop PC with AMD Athlon II X2 Dual-Core 220 Processor, 1TB Hard Drive and Windows 7 Home Premium (Monitor Not Included): Computers
(My old computer was also an emachines in which I upgraded to a 9800GT, but I had some technical difficulties with it lately... turning it on and then when it would start loading Windows Vista would just shut down, so I went out and bought my this new one.)


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Your new computer has a PCIEx16 slot for the graphics card, but it only has a 220W power supply unit (PSU). You'll need to replace this with a good quality 550W PSU (approx $60) before installing a graphics card.

The integrated GeForce 6150SE chipset is not designed for games. It's more suited to general desktop work and internet browsing.


----------



## McShep

In this particular design, is there room to install a new power supply and graphic card? It seems to have quite limited space on the sinside :sigh:.
(I have an old 9800 GT graphic card and 500 watt power supply in my previous computer, I just don't know if there is space for it.

Thanks.


----------



## koala

Measure the dimensions of your 220W. If it's smaller than standard (approx 6"W x 3.5"H x 6"L), you'll need a bigger case.

To see if the 9800 fits inside the case, switch the computer off and plug the card into the PCIE slot.


----------



## McShep

How hard is changing cases if that's what it would have to come to?

And if I did, would this case be possible to move my computers contents into?
Walmart.com: Raidmax Tornado SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, Black/Blue: Computers


----------



## koala

It's almost like rebuilding the computer, except you can leave the CPU and RAM attached to the motherboard. You would have to remove the motherboard, cards, drives and power supply from the old case, then put them into the new case, making sure everything is properly connected.

If you want to give it a go, we can give more detailed instructions when you're ready, or you could take it to your local PC repair store and get them to install the parts and run some tests to make sure it's all working.


----------



## McShep

Do you know if Walmart.com: Raidmax Tornado SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, Black/Blue: Computers would work? I noticed my motherboard is a lot smaller than my previous one, is that going to be a problem?


----------



## koala

Your slimline case is 20 x 14 x 7, and the Raidmax case is 19 x 9 x 18.5 (LxWxH), so it will be big enough for a standard size PSU and the new graphics card, and it will also be ok for your smaller motherboard - it can take both ATX and micro-ATX boards.


----------



## McShep

Thanks very much, it also comes with a decent power supply in that case. Guess all I have to do now is find the graphics card I want... and then hope I can manage to traqnsfer the system properly, the local computer store here in town has pretty high rates per hour..


----------



## Tyree

RaidMax cases commonly come with RaidMax PSU's and they are not good quality.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (TX-VX-HX-AX) are top quality.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Amd_Man

There is no power supply in that case you linked. And I agree with Tyree's statement if there was one with the case.


----------



## McShep

FULL SPECS: 

*AMD Athlon II X2 Dual-Core 220 processor
2.8GHz, 1MB Cache*

*3GB DDR3 SDRAM system memory (expandable to 4GB)
*
*1TB SATA hard drive*

*Integrated NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE Graphics

1 x PCI Express (x1) slot, 1 x PCI Express (x16) slot, 1 x 5.25" bay, 1 x 3.5" bay

Power Supply 220w

Dimensions:10.4 (H) x 3.9 (W) x 14.6 (D) inches


*16x SuperMulti DVD Burner

10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet

6-in-1 memory card reader 

6 x USB 2.0 ports, 1 x VGA port, 2 x PS/2 ports, 1 x headphone jack, 1 x microphone jack, 1 x RJ-45 Ethernet port, 3 x audio ports 

I really just want to get a suitable Power Supply in it so I can run a decent graphic card. I am worried I won't have space inside to do so. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ethorik

Ive seen i can put a gaming card not particulary a good one but at least a decent one without upgrading the powersupply cause i wont have enough for a new case. gaming card, and a power supply. So i need a gaming card that i can install with the powersupply available.


----------



## Tyree

You can use a half-height GPU, not good enough for gaming, with that case but there are no good quality PSU's that will fit and that 220W OEM PSU is far from sufficient for any dedicated GPU.
We suggest no less than a good quality 550W PSU for any PCI-E PC.


----------



## izzybond

I have to ask. I have this however, I'm buying my build piece by piece. I have this computer at the moment. So while I getting the parts, (case, power supply, ram and etc).
At the moment I have the Mobo of this in my Rosewill Challenger, with a 750W. I was wondering what GPU I could pop into it that wouldn't kill the it and also be a good place holder for a ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard, or place holder until I can get a much better GPU.


----------

